# Tabitha's Tree Faroese Style Shawl (Knit)



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've just posted a new pattern to Ravelry, a shawl worked from the bottom up that has a center gusset. Worked in garter stitch with worsted yarn, it goes quickly and will make a sturdy, warm shawl.

The pattern includes both a chart and written instructions and is available for $3 here: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tabithas-tree-shawl


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful design! :thumbup:


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

gorgeous


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very pretty.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That looks lovely! Nice and long also.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty shawl.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

That's lovely!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice design - and beautiful knitting!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

What a treat your shawl looks.Lovely design and beautiful neat knitting also like both colours. :thumbup:


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Great design!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

They both look lovely and warm and snuggly too .


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

How wonderful to see all the comments first thing this morning--thank you, everyone, so very much!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, that's gorgeous!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Beautiful.


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

that is stunning,im going to order that x


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

How beautiful!


----------



## sandyscubby (Dec 18, 2011)

Lovely, can you tell me what knitting level this is? I am a beginner, easy 1 or easy 2. Don't use dpn's..Thank you


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sandyscubby said:


> Lovely, can you tell me what knitting level this is? I am a beginner, easy 1 or easy 2. Don't use dpn's..Thank you


The shawl is garter stitch, worked back and forth on a long circular needle (the long needle is because you start with a lot of stitches--and you can switch to a shorter or straight needle as you get shorter rows--there's no working in the round). Stitches used are knit; yarn over; slip, slip, knit; knit two together; and slip one stitch, k2tog, pass slipped stitch over. If you aren't familiar with any of those, you can find videos on youtube (and of course, people here are willing to help  ).


----------



## sandyscubby (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you, I will order the pattern...it looks like something I may be able to do with ease....


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you, Sorlena, for another beautiful shawl pattern. Just bought it and saved to file!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you all! I am so happy y'all like it.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Very pretty..


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Very Cosyxx


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Going thorugh KP since returning and was only this morning wondering about whether or not Tabitha was out yet. Have the yarn for her from NZ as planned, now just to find time! Next year I suspect. When I will be doing 2 of your shawls.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Love this shawl. Everything about it screams "Make Me Next", I have to put my hands over my ears, I have so many of those waiting in the wings as it is. Your knitting is so neat and even.


----------

